# Armscor Precision Tactical...



## Dcompton (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these? It is the one with the ambi and full dust cover. Is $531 a good price for one?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Armscor guns are made in the Philippines for Rock Island Armory.
Their lower prices are the result of lower employee costs, but their quality is good.

That's all I know.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If I remember correctly, Armscor guns are made in the Philippines for Rock Island Armory.
> Their lower prices are the result of lower employee costs, but their quality is good.
> 
> That's all I know.


Yes, the labor costs are lower and they have don't have other production costs that burden American manufacturers. Currency exchanges also affect the final retail price you pay.


----------

